# Mallorca or Marbella



## samtheman32

I am from the UK and male and 34 years old and I really really like hot sunny summer weather and the beach. Over the last few years I have lived in New Zealand and Australia. 3 years ago I went for the first time to Mallorca for a short holiday in about October time and really liked it My dad and I thought about buying an apartment in Mallorca. My dad found a house hunting person to help and she told us that we should not buy an apartment in Mallorca but buy an apartment in the Marbella area as the year round weather is better. So we end up buying an apartment in the Marbella area. Did I make the right choice.? I am not 100% sure.


----------



## jojo

samtheman32 said:


> I am from the UK and male and 34 years old and I really really like hot sunny summer weather and the beach. Over the last few years I have lived in New Zealand and Australia. 3 years ago I went for the first time to Mallorca for a short holiday in about October time and really liked it My dad and I thought about buying an apartment in Mallorca. My dad found a house huntting person to help and she told us that we should not buy an apartment in Mallorca but buy an apartment in the Marbella area as the year round weather is better. So we end up buying an apartment in the Marbella area. Did I make the right choice.? I am not 100% sure.



I dont think either have good weather all year round. Marbella and the costa del sol, as we speak is having yet more rain. Mallorca is known for its rain and wind in the winter months! However, in the summer its hot and the summer usually starts end of April til...October ish, altho it was pretty hot right thru til the beginning of December last year, then it started raining and has hardly stopped since !!!!!!!

Apparently the best all year round weather is the Canaries???!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Jojo is on the button. Love both Mallorca and Marbella ... sure you will have a ball in either!



It'll be a wet "ball" if you have one in Marbella now!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## laulah

Depends probably also what you are looking for in addition to good weather and beaches  Marbella is more connected to the rest of Spain and there are more options to do things after you get bored lying on the beach  Though the beaches are not maybe THAT good there.. but then you always have the option to drive further and discover wonderful places.

Personally I like Marbella very much. Buying property there is almost always a good investment. Good choice!


----------



## Guest

However, buying in Marbella (proper, ie not on a hateful half finished expat urbanisation) would currently be a sensible long-term investment choice as it is and always will be a popular destination for the Spanish


----------



## laulah

SteveHall said:


> Have you EVER been to Marbella?
> 
> I quote: "Personally I like Marbella very much. Buying property there is almost always a good investment. Good choice! "
> 
> The place has HUGE housing issues, negative equity, massive amount of property up for sale, people throwing keys back at the banks every day and huge unemployment. That's before we even start on the abuses of power in urbano - Gil may be gone but Marbella still has huge issues in the housing and planning departments with illegal houses, half-built hotels and apartment blocks - one ON Marbella golf course where hundreds of people lost thousands and thousands of euros each. Do I start re Elviria, Niki Beach etc ?
> 
> I like Marbella very much too ... but I would never come out with such an absurd statement.


Yes, I have spent a lot of time there in my past over many years and seen the time before and after crisis. The issues you write about are not common only in Marbella but all over Spain. Gil is of course special case and left the town and community completely broke and torn but the good thing is that it still attracts wealthy population from Spain and abroad. And sad but true, since there is a massive amount of property for sale it's the moment to buy now, has been for a while. Prices will go up again one day and if you are not looking for short-term ROI it is actually a good investment since the prices tend to be higher in Marbella. Obviously you need to be careful when buying but that's something you should pay attention in Spain in general.


----------



## Guest

SteveHall said:


> I was in Puert Banús


You see, that's where you went wrong.. only stag and hen do's go to Banus anymore


----------



## Veronica

Now where did I leave that spare 390?
I will have to come over for such a great bargain


----------

